# The Return of Seaview Decals (and other items)!



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Were it not for a rampaging spam filter, I would have been making this announcement Tuesday night. But, no use crying over spilt milk ...

I am pleased to announce that ParaGrafix is now an licensed manufacturer of aftermarket parts for _Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea_ and _Lost in Space_! This means that my old products are back on the market pending artwork approval by the license holder. (Basically, the approval is a confirmation of the appropriate copyright and trademark statements.)


Flying Sub Photoetched Interior
Seaview Interior Decals
Seaview Photoetched Enhancements
LiS Space Pod Photoetched Enhancements

Although I have added the items back to my store, there will be a delay in shipping of a couple of weeks for the artwork approval and production. Unless something extraordinary happens, all products will ship before I leave for Wonderfest.

As always, payments made will not be retrieved from PayPal until your order has shipped so that refunds can promptly be made if desired. (I have never had to make a refund, by the way.) Alternatively, please feel free to PM me and I'll contact you as soon as the items are in stock.

P.S. There are three new products under development in this line that will be announced at Wonderfest!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Congratulations Paul!

I know I can’t say enough good things about these products (my Seaview thanks you too :thumbsup: )

Jim


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

you deserve it! I love the products you have brought out.
Not a great pic but this shows how cool even just a few of the decals look.
(This was early on)...sorry for the messy background..lol









Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you all!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Great timing Paul, there is a FANTASTIC build-up of the Space Pod in the latest issue of AFM using your parts and decals. Have you thought about submitting a few sets to them for review? Terry and Dave have been a HUGE supporter of my resin heads over the years, and the exposure DEFINITELY helps. Something to think about, I can put you in touch with them, or the phone # is in the magazine.
Tom


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Tom,

I haven't been keeping up with AFM - please send over the info you've got and I'll get right on to them.

Now to go track down the build up article.

Thanks for the headsup,
Paul


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Paul; I got my copy because I am an advertiser. Should be on newstands shortly...
You have a PM
Tom


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Steve 123 

Question... The decals are great I have a set, But unable to get into building my seaview (moving). But I was wondering the silver part of the decal (like around the radar screens) is it silver enough to not paint a silver base or can I just paint the interior wall off white\ bone tan color and add the decals and touch up areas with silver ?


Solex227


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looking at Steve's build, he's done the same thing I did for my internal "quick build" - paint everything white and rely on the decals to add some of the color. Even if you go with an off-white color, your results should be fine since there's a layer of white selectively printed behind the other colors.

In the original version of the decal, the "silver" parts are mere fakery - white with some hinted reflections to make it look silvery. I have been working with Jeffrey of JT Graphics, and the next release of the decals will have an even more realistic silver tone.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Solex, yup he's right. A light coat of white, then the decals. And dabs of microset..lol
The decals snuggle down with a little help. I left most of the detail on the parts.
I did however take paint pens after the decals and clearcoat were dry and go back over some bezels and things.
Steve


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Looking at Steve's build, he's done the same thing I did for my internal "quick build" - paint everything white and rely on the decals to add some of the color. Even if you go with an off-white color, your results should be fine since there's a layer of white selectively printed behind the other colors.
> 
> In the original version of the decal, the "silver" parts are mere fakery - white with some hinted reflections to make it look silvery. I have been working with Jeffrey of JT Graphics, and the next release of the decals will have an even more realistic silver tone.


Cool Paulbo. Cant wait to see the new version. I love the decals I have gotten from you so far. Keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Everything's in stock and orders are shipping. If you've paid for your order it will be in the mail on Monday - if you're preordered, you should find the invoice in your inbox any time now.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with AFM - please send over the info you've got and I'll get right on to them.
> 
> ...


AFM? Advanced Fancy Modeling?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Jodet said:


> AFM? Advanced Fancy Modeling?


Close! Advanced _Figure_ Modeler.

I got my copy a couple of days ago and the entire issue is quite good ... even the articles that don't include any of my products 

Seriously, though, I'm quite pleased with it and ordered up a subscription.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Everything's in stock and orders are shipping. If you've paid for your order it will be in the mail on Monday - if you're preordered, you should find the invoice in your inbox any time now.


 My paypal is almost empty now. But its worth it.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> Close! Advanced _Figure_ Modeler.


You mean Amazing Figure Modeler, right? :tongue:

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Oops, quite right.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Just got the decals and finished the Seaview interior today. Noting up front that I'm not that great with decals (I'm like the guy in AFM who called the Superman decal his "kryptonite"), I found these quite easy to use. I put them over metalizer stainless steel and like the look quite a bit. A couple of the clock faces were a bit tricky, but if you've got a decent pair of tweezers and a magnifier, you can make it happen. Thanks Paulbo and J-T Graphics. Good stuff and well worth the price.


----------



## stunttunneler (May 8, 2009)

Do you use decaL FLUIDS, with your decal work?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

stunttunneler said:


> Do you use decaL FLUIDS, with your decal work?


I'm not exactly sure what StuntTunneler meant by "fluids" and as he's been banned I can't ask.

I *think*, though, that he is talking about decal solvents and decal setting solutions. If so, then the answer for me at least is "yes". Sol especially important important for things like the Seaview interior that have to conform to the shape of all the buttons.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

PF Flyer said:


> Just got the decals and finished the Seaview interior today. Noting up front that I'm not that great with decals (I'm like the guy in AFM who called the Superman decal his "kryptonite"), I found these quite easy to use. I put them over metalizer stainless steel and like the look quite a bit. A couple of the clock faces were a bit tricky, but if you've got a decent pair of tweezers and a magnifier, you can make it happen. Thanks Paulbo and J-T Graphics. Good stuff and well worth the price.


Actually, apparently they are not clock faces but some kinds of gauges. I guess water / air pressure and all that fancy stuff that controls the ballasts. Here's the ones I did that I painted up from a screen grab! But, they ARE awful tiny! :wave:

--Henry


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm looking at your JAI decals and those gauges are just blobs so what's the point of showing all that detail in the image? On the Paragrafix decals (which I also have and will use instead of the stock JAI ones) these faces are crisply printed and you can actually see the detail that your picture shows.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I used Testors decal setting solution. Seemed to work fine. I did try to file down the big bumps (gauges) though, a few more than the instructions recommended. Again, I'm basically a novice when it comes to sci-fi kits or anything except figures. So I was glad to get these to work as well as they did.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm glad you like the decals, PF Flyer and that they worked well for you.

Only the two small bumps noted in the instructions need to be knocked down a bit. I hope you didn't do too much extra work.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, these are *GREAT* products!

I just finished my Flying Sub etched brass interior kit, this was my first time working with photoetch on a kit and i'm sold. For the most part it’s a strait build of the interior kit with the exception of the ladder which came from the Seaview etched brass kit and the addition of frosted clear plastic behind the controls for lighting later. Of course the figures and seats came from the Moebius kit.

Jim


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow! Thanks for posting those images, Jim. That is just fantastic work. I am terribly impressed!

On a similar note, Dave Prosser and Amazing Figure Modeler magazine kindly gave me permission to reprint some of their photos on my Space Pod product page. Dave did an amazing build on this kit ... and his Dr. Smith scupt is just ... well, amazing.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Paul! 

Dave's Pod is really outstanding all the way around, it's pretty much the benchmark now in my eyes for doing one.

Jim


----------

